

Wakerupper: Free Wake-up Calls from the Web - catalinist
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/wakerupper_free_wake-up_calls.php

======
bayareaguy
Although the fact that I'm reading YC articles may make it hard to convince
people I have better things to do with my time, there is simply no way I'm
going to bother even trying a silly thing like this when their Terms of
Service page is 100 times longer than the signup form.

